# bait and tackle shop



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

hey all,

i am trying to find some live bait, are there any shops to find live bait (shrimp, minnows etc...)
thanks for your time

see you in may 

gasman


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Where you lookin?


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

anywhere from murrells inlet to north myrtle beach, garden city, surfside..etc...


thanks

gasman


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Theres a bait shop on sea mtn. highway in cherry grove that has some live mudminnows call coast bait and tackle....If you look in the myrtle beach phone book there is a pretty good selection of bait shops in the area.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You probably couldn't find anything live between North Myrtle and Georgetown today because the flounder tournament in MI was today. Normally, you can go to Inlet B&T, Garden City B&T, Tackle Depot across from MB State Park, Eugene Platt's on Sea Mountain Hwy and another B&T shop about 50 yards from Platt's. 

All of them normally have mud minnows and sometimes a few will have shrimp. But, as I said, the flounder tournament was today so everyone was probably out of live bait or sold it quickly since Thursday.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea i always stop in at East Coast bait and tackle there in cherry grove. Great little shop and a great guy in there workin. He also has sand fleas by the pint if you are interested in some black drum.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

there is a place right north of captain dick's in MI too. 

i don't know exactly what they have, but there are several live bait tanks on the porch.

jerry


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Threre's one each direction when you leave Dick's. One is Inlet, I'm not sure what the name of the other is.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

*yeah*

Garden city B&T is a great little place, real nice couple working there, they've been in the business 15 yrs or so, real nice folks, check them out, and I think that the tackle depot is a consignment shop now, but i am not sure


----------

